# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Brown Algae Best Way to Treat It



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a brown algae and I scrub it 2 days ago and did almost 100% water change and today the algae is back. What is the best way to treat brown algae are algae cures usually comes in the bottle works, are they safe for plants?

Also do I need to add more plants or lighting right now I have a 10 plants and a 1 65 watt light on a 29 tank and the temp is 78 degrees

The algae is in the plant leaves, driftwoods glass of the aquarium especially on the side and the gravel.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am hving the same problem. best bet is to add algae eater. ie otto or bristlenose

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Are they really that effective or it just helps to control the growth of algae? right now I have that fish that sticks itself to the glass I forgot the name.

Also is the temperature of the bulb a factor?

[This message was edited by bebop on Sun August 10 2003 at 05:45 PM.]


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

bebop,

Brown algae has nothing to do with the color temperature of the bulb.

Its very common for a new tank to get a plague of brown algae. Usually if you let it go it comes under control within a couple weeks. Often to be replaced by another kind of algae.

Otocinclus and Ancistrus cats are good for cleaning up brown algae. Ramshorn snails are good to, but you would need a lot of them.


Roger Miller


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

This is my stage, too. I've recently put in 8 otocinclus and 1 ancistrus in a 100g aquarium. I've also got 10 grass shrimp, though they may have minimal effect. Should I add more algae eating fish to control this brown algae?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

With a tank that size I would use at least twice as many oto's.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Could you guys direct me to a web site that sells this fish eating algae, I stop by my LFS and they do not have any.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Due to the somewhat delicate nature of Ottos I would not want to order them on-line. Start calling fish stores in your area. Check the PetSmart and PetCo outlets, even Wal-Mart has had them on occasion.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

